# Archery in the schools



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My school teaches a short archery unit in the P.E. classes and I can't help but notice how well a lot of the kids respond to it. Amazing that they'll respond to something that doesn't have batteries. I'm sending an inquiry to the NFAA, but I'm also looking for more local and immediate resources to help implement an expanded program in the public school system. Between the kids of bowhunters and new recruits, I think there's enough interest to build a league competition between schools. Any ideas out there?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> My school teaches a short archery unit in the P.E. classes and I can't help but notice how well a lot of the kids respond to it. Amazing that they'll respond to something that doesn't have batteries. I'm sending an inquiry to the NFAA, but I'm also looking for more local and immediate resources to help implement an expanded program in the public school system. Between the kids of bowhunters and new recruits, I think there's enough interest to build a league competition between schools. Any ideas out there?


Finn, get a hold of me. I am helping jump start just such a program! We are looking for schools willing/able to take this and get it started. Randi Smith at Salt Lake Archery is spearheading this program, she has bows, arrows, and targets as part of a 'starter kit' for schools.

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish we would have had this program when i was in School...it makes alot of sense and its tons of fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I wish we would have had this program when i was in School...it makes alot of sense and its tons of fun.


We should have this up and running at Tooele next fall, Jessica and Danny can partake in the program. I think I just heard you volunteer to help out, THANKS!

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

of course I will volunteer!!! I love helping others discover the *TRUE* way to perfect hand to eye coordination and the only way to hunt.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

If we're gonna get this going...How about all you tight wads out there "Donating" your old recurves and arrows to this cause....from the old red kids bow to the Bear 55lbs...


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

:wink: I'm a School Resource Officer for this first time ever this year at a Middle School in Murray. I've been talking to the coach here and found they already have this program set up and have been doing it for a couple of years. If you guys need any help or info., PM me and let me know and I'll see if we can get you some help. I know Mathews has a program around the country where they donate free equipment for this type of deal as well.....we have their stuff here though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> :wink: I'm a School Resource Officer for this first time ever this year at a Middle School in Murray. I've been talking to the coach here and found they already have this program set up and have been doing it for a couple of years. If you guys need any help or info., PM me and let me know and I'll see if we can get you some help. I know Mathews has a program around the country where they donate free equipment for this type of deal as well.....we have their stuff here though.


The Matthews bows are Genesis bows. We have the starter kits that include the bows, arrows, targets, and instructional videos. The instructors MUST be certified BEFORE teaching the courses, Randi Smith at Salt Lake Archery is the State coordib=nator for this National program.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

How do you get away with the law about discharging firearms in city limits? I think it is a great idea just wondering how it works.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> How do you get away with the law about discharging firearms in city limits? I think it is a great idea just wondering how it works.


Huh?

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just that. How do you get past the law that says you can not discharge a firearm in city limits.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Just that. How do you get past the law that says you can not discharge a firearm in city limits.


How do you get past the same law when you shoot at LeeKay, UAC, TSI, SLA, Sportsmens Warehouse? I am confused.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont know that is why I am asking. Not to metion how do gun ranges get past it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Gun and archery ranges are exempt. Of course, a permit is required for a range. The permit requirements include safety inspection of the facility and range operations by an authorized agency as well as appropriate insurance. As far as archery goes, this sometimes poses a challenge because it can be difficult to find an inspector and get him out to the site.

In the case of public schools, the district carries the permit and authorizes individuals (teachers or volunteers) to set up and supervise the ranges at the site schools under their approved guidelines. However, that authorized individual doesn't necessarily know much of anything about archery. I'm currently awaiting approval to bring my bows to my school for a demonstration for that very reason.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

....


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> ....


Whee...didnt have anything to add huh? just thought you'd get your 2 cents in?


----------

